# Bought a new Canon Rebel t3 with macro lens. Tested it out on my tanks.



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/wCSk2?gallery
Still working out the kinks, so there a lot of noise in the images. Photoshop can only help so much.:icon_cool


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice quality pictures, did you use photoshop ?


----------



## Gravistunn (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks good for the first run, I would look around an see if you can find some manual settings that people are using for aquarium photography. I would also highly suggest using the highest file size and and shooting in .raw file type. This is making me want to fix my broken D60 that's been collecting dust. Keep us updated with more shots as you take them! 


~Travis


----------



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

I was shooting in raw for some of them, but with a class 4 sd card i can just about shoot one picture before i get the busy message.
I did use photoshop to adjust the levels as the greens were really neon.


----------



## Xzavier247 (Aug 9, 2014)

What were your settings? I shoot with a tripod. T3i 1/20 fs5.4 iso 600 with kit lense
Rough estimate lol. But somewhere along those lines.


----------



## Dan386 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Lens ??*

Got a T5i the other day just what macro are you using, been looking to get one just not sure which on to go with. Would love the 100mm with the IS on it but it's pretty pricey.

Thinking about the 60mm ?


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

Regarding the green tint, take it out of auto white balance mode and manually select fluorescent white balance. That's assuming the tank is lit with fluorescent lights. Florescent lighting gives everything a greenish tint and I find that the auto white balance doesnt get rid of it.

One thing that works well for me is to go to your nearest homecenter store, go to the kitchen remodeling department, and look for the free color chips of laminate counter tops. Pick one that looks the whitest and throw it in the tank and snap a picture. Use that white sample to set a custom white balance for the camera. Alternately, use that color chip as a white selection point in photoshop to auto correct white balance in post processing.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Check out Ufraw for processing raw images its free and can change any white balance issue you may have, also check out the program zerene for focus stacking it really can make some awesome macro shots.


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow I love your betta! Enjoy your camera!


----------

